# Nani looking ripped



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/4981742/footie-ace-Nani-stays-in-shape-in-Miami.html

Respect


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

The comment someone left sums it up

I am amazed that a professional and highly paid athlete looks like an.... athlete.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

You don't need to have thick abs like that to be a football player though. It's not really a sport which builds an amazing physique


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

OP lookin gay.

You forgot nohomo


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> OP lookin gay.
> 
> You forgot nohomo


That bloke on about getting pumped off other guys... he put nohomo and looked the biggest bender ever so no point any longer


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> That bloke on about getting pumped off other guys... he put nohomo and looked the biggest bender ever so no point any longer


Haha I am only messing mate.

**** :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Haha I am only messing mate.
> 
> **** :lol:


It was an epic fail mate I do admit


----------



## Buds (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the **** boat sailed. Look at the OP's avatar


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the OP has something for Portuguese men.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

To be honest I must admit I'm not in bad shape


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

OP's a ****


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Who is this person?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> It's not really a sport which builds an amazing physique


PMSL

these guys do a lot of S&C training in the gym, a lot of high intensity cardio. Play 90mins at a high pace once a week. How would that not build a decent physique?? (I don't see anything amazing about Nani's BTW) easily achievable for most id suggest.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Most ironic comment iv ever seen " very OTT : / not my cuppa tea all those muscles" what fokkin muscles?!?!?!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pictures wouldn't load on me phone but I'm guessing he's looking ripped and muscular rather then having alot of muscle and as its already been said hes an athlete so he's going to look like one!! Thought this was a weightlifting/bodybuilding/powerlifting etc forum not a 'lets jizz over football players and their amazing (but quite achievable) physiques' :whistling:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> PMSL
> 
> these guys do a lot of S&C training in the gym, a lot of high intensity cardio. Play 90mins at a high pace once a week. How would that not build a decent physique?? (I don't see anything amazing about Nani's BTW) easily achievable for most id suggest.


Cos as you've said they do loads of cardio which we know makes you tiny


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Pictures wouldn't load on me phone but I'm guessing he's looking ripped and muscular rather then having alot of muscle and as its already been said hes an athlete so he's going to look like one!! Thought this was a weightlifting/bodybuilding/powerlifting etc forum not a 'lets jizz over football players and their amazing (but quite achievable) physiques' :whistling:


How many people on UK M actually have a physique as good as Nani though? Not many, and as for Ronaldo I don't think anybody does


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Respect? Only respect he would get off me is a boot to the face


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Surprised they managed to photograph him on his feet rather than rolling round in agony looking for a penalty.

ellis*rimmer*? Is the clue in the name?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

He does have very impressive abs..

I don't get why everyone on here 'hates' on footballers.. Ok so his phsyique is "achievable", but that doesn't detract from the fact that he puts the work in.. It's not like being a footballer automatically gifts you with a good physique, look at Rooney..


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Cos as you've said they do loads of cardio which we know makes you tiny


Low / medium intensity steady state while not fuelling your body and in the absence of resistance training may lead to an issue. But these guys don't do that. A football match is short bursts of high intensity sprints with recovery between. They also spend a considerable amount of time in the gym and eat good diets.

You've shown your naivety here pal.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> Low / medium intensity steady state while not fuelling your body and in the absence of resistance training may lead to an issue. But these guys don't do that. A football match is short bursts of high intensity sprints with recovery between. They also spend a considerable amount of time in the gym and eat good diets.
> 
> You've shown your naivety here pal.


I don't think I have shown naivety, are you arguing that playing football does build an impressive physique? I don't think it does, most of them are 10-11 stone.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

L11 said:


> He does have very impressive abs..
> 
> I don't get why everyone on here 'hates' on footballers.. Ok so his phsyique is "achievable", but that doesn't detract from the fact that he puts the work in.. It's not like being a footballer automatically gifts you with a good physique, look at Rooney..


I would imagine it would not be easy to put on weight/muscle whilst doing so much cardio for training and games, and having to stick to a clean diet, as their coachs would probably screw at them if they announced they wanted to go on a 'bulk'


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

L11 said:


> He does have very impressive abs..
> 
> I don't get why everyone on here 'hates' on footballers.. Ok so his phsyique is "achievable", but that doesn't detract from the fact that he puts the work in.. It's not like being a footballer automatically gifts you with a good physique, look at Rooney..


Id just like to say I don't hate on footballers. on any athletes for that matter. I know how much hard work goes into being a professional athlete.

Im just surprised that people are surprised about a gifted mid 20's athletes physique? which isn't anything particularly special especially for a bodybuilding forum. I mean, what does he weigh? 11stone? maybe? these guys train hard and have access to some of the worlds top S&C coaches, dieticians and trainers. Whats surprising about them having a decent body?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't think I have shown naivety, are you arguing that playing football does build an impressive physique? I don't think it does, most of them are 10-11 stone.


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/ancelotti-trusts-plan-to-stifle-****nal-will-deliver-same-result-1890770.html

****nal average weight 11 stone 9 lbs. Chelsea 13 stone 2lbs...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> How many people on UK M actually have a physique as good as Nani though? Not many, *and as for Ronaldo I don't think anybody does*




*
*****
​


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't think I have shown naivety, are you arguing that playing football does build an impressive physique? I don't think it does, most of them are 10-11 stone.


So your saying Nani isnt ripped now and doesn't deserve 'respect as you put it in your OP?


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks like a skinny strip of ****. He's got abs but **** all else, pow's had abs in concentration camps but I don't see anyone bumming them off about their physiques


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/premier-league/ancelotti-trusts-plan-to-stifle-****nal-will-deliver-same-result-1890770.html
> 
> ****nal average weight 11 stone 9 lbs. Chelsea 13 stone 2lbs...


I doubt Chelsea are that big now after losing Drogba who was a beast and signing Mata, Hazard and Oscar


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> So your saying Nani isnt ripped now and doesn't deserve 'respect as you put it in your OP?


Nani is a BEAST he deserves your respect


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

@doubleh



My missus sent me this


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nani is a BEAST he deserves your respect


Why does he deserve MY respect? Explain please.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Why does he deserve MY respect? Explain please.


Because of his impressive physique


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I doubt Chelsea are that big now after losing Drogba who was a beast and signing Mata, Hazard and Oscar


Find any premiership team with an average weight of 10-11 stone as you suggest then.

Premiership average for 2012/13 season - 12 stone on the dot.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

doubleh said:


> He looks like a skinny strip of ****. He's got abs but **** all else, pow's had abs in concentration camps but I don't see anyone bumming them off about their physiques


He has a very decent amount of muscle on his abs though, they're not just "visible abs"


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Nani is a BEAST he deserves your respect


your all over the place!

BEAST?? hes tiny mate.

I respect the work that goes into being a professional athlete, however that is all.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> How many people on UK M actually have a physique as good as Nani though? Not many, and as for Ronaldo I don't think anybody does


Are you on crack?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Because of his impressive physique


If i was paid tens of thousands of pounds a week for kicking a football for 90mins a week. I'll look better than that mate. Rugby players have better physique AND are more sportsman like than any footballer. Respect to them. Not over paid wimpy actors.

You like your sport. I like mine. So end of this conversation.

Im out.


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

That's debatable but who really gives a **** about how big their abs are anyway


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

For a professional footballer, who is paid to train and is supplied with a perfect diet and training routine.

He's not even in good shape...

OP ****... :no:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Find any premiership team with an average weight of 10-11 stone as you suggest then.


When I said 10-11 stone I wasn't trying to get into an argument about how big football players are it was just a guess because they're quite small.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> When I said 10-11 stone I wasn't trying to get into an argument about how big football players are it was just a guess because they're quite small.


Fair enough. All I am doing is pointing out the inaccuracy of your guess so we can continue the discussion based on fact...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> If i was paid tens of thousands of pounds a week for kicking a football for 90mins a week. I'll look better than that mate. Rugby players have better physique AND are more sportsman like than any footballer. Respect to them. Not over paid wimpy actors.
> 
> You like your sport. I like mine. So end of this conversation.
> 
> Im out.


Would you look better than that though mate cos they'd have you running around all the time, up hills, through valleys, sprinting, and there'd be no time to hit the gym, no bulking! as we know cardio absolutely steals you gains, so all i'm saying is for a footballer Nani has a good physique because he has some decent muscle. Ronaldo looks like superman but he is the GOAT afterall.

I agree some rugby players do have amazing physiques, I can find some pics if you want? i'm a rugby man myself


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Fair enough. All I am doing is pointing out the inaccuracy of your guess so we can continue the discussion based on fact...


Yes I was out by a stone ha. What about if we take goal keepers and centre halves out of the equation


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> If i was paid tens of thousands of pounds a week for kicking a football for 90mins a week. I'll look better than that mate. Rugby players have better physique AND are more sportsman like than any footballer. Respect to them. Not over paid wimpy actors.
> 
> You like your sport. I like mine. So end of this conversation.
> 
> Im out.


Here I've got some rugby players for you because I know you'll probs say no










nohomo










nohomo










nohomo???










NOHOMO??!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> How many people on UK M actually have a physique as good as Nani though? Not many, and as for Ronaldo I don't think anybody does


I would have to disagree and as I'm sure the competing bodybuilders would - their physiques are worlds apart from them pair! However it is down to personal opinion! While ronaldo does look good (for a footballer) that isn't really the physique id be after


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yes I was out by a stone ha. What about if we take goal keepers and centre halves out of the equation


1-2 stone to be exact lol. What about we only count scrum halves in rugby? :whistling:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Also check out ade akinfenwa (think that's how you spell it) not a top pro footballer but a pro none the less - think he's 16st of pretty much muscle and has a bench of 150kg - not bad for an overpaid ponce (for the record I do like football just not the fairies that play it)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> 1-2 stone to be exact lol. What about we only count scrum halves in rugby? :whistling:


Pro scrum halves I'd imagine would be a fair bit bigger than footballers on average


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Also check out ade akinfenwa (think that's how you spell it) not a top pro footballer but a pro none the less - think he's 16st of pretty much muscle and has a bench of 150kg - not bad for an overpaid ponce (for the record I do like football just not the fairies that play it)


He's ****e though!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

OP is too **** right now for me to handle.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Made the mistake of entering this thread at work and it slowed down right on the photo above.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Pro scrum halves I'd imagine would be a fair bit bigger than footballers on average


But smaller than forwards just as centre halves and goalies are usually the bigger footballers. Try to keep things in perspective...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> But smaller than forwards just as centre halves and goalies are usually the bigger footballers. Try to keep things in perspective...


Ok ha. Well I would reckon scrum halves>goalkeepers/centre halves in weight


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> He's ****e though!!


Maybe but he is a pro (albeit in the lower leagues) - maybe his size is a hindrance?!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Maybe but he is a pro (albeit in the lower leagues) - maybe his size is a hindrance?!


Well he's a big lad but he carries a lot of fat as well so he'd probably be better without that fat. I've not seen him play in years.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Made the mistake of entering this thread at work and it slowed down right on the photo above.


Literally did make me laugh out loud!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Well he's a big lad but he carries a lot of fat as well so he'd probably be better without that fat. I've not seen him play in years.


Don't kno how to paste images from google but did a quick search on him and while he is not in the bodyfat leagues of ronaldo et al I don't think in his most recent pics he's carrying 'a lot of fat' he is carrying some tho! And your not missing out on much by not seeing him play lol!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Don't kno how to paste images from google but did a quick search on him and while he is not in the bodyfat leagues of ronaldo et al I don't think in his most recent pics he's carrying 'a lot of fat' he is carrying some tho! And your not missing out on much by not seeing him play lol!!


He's got a lot around the belly. I've picked a good one of him though, huge boy


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> He's got a lot around the belly. I've picked a good one of him though, huge boy


He's bulking lol


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> He's got a lot around the belly. I've picked a good one of him though, huge boy


He's bulking lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> You don't need to have thick abs like that to be a football player though. It's not really a sport which builds an amazing physique


You don't need it, but abs come with low body fat. Low body fat is beneficial in football as it makes you lighter and faster.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> You don't need to have thick abs like that to be a football player though. It's not really a sport which builds an amazing physique


that's all hes got .abs.wheres the rest of him?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> OP lookin gay.
> 
> You forgot nohomo


hes defo gay, gotta give him credit for having a duke Nukem action figure as his avi though.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

andysutils said:


> hes defo gay, gotta give him credit for having a duke Nukem action figure as his avi though.


Finally some credit for Ronaldo


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Finally some credit for Ronaldo


COME GET SOME!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol: queer


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> You don't need to have thick abs like that to be a football player though. It's not really a sport which builds an amazing physique


It is if you are Ronaldo!! Future Mr Olympia right there if he was to train for bodybuilding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## lampuiho (Sep 18, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> For a professional footballer, who is paid to train and is supplied with a perfect diet and training routine.
> 
> He's not even in good shape...
> 
> OP ****... :no:


Not even in good shape?

You must have a high level of neuroticism or that you have a very bad definition of a good shape.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

lampuiho said:


> Not even in good shape?
> 
> You must have a high level of neuroticism or that you have a very bad definition of a good shape.


Great first post


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Isn't that just how black guys look even without training?


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

Stuart Tomlinson, Burton Albion's Goalkeeper is in pretty good shape aswell! Admittedly, its probs a bit easy as a GK.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Isn't that just how black guys look even without training?


Yes @Breda looks like that and that Cnut has never stepped foot inside a gym


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I've got a mate, he eats takeaways every other day, no gear, reccy drugs and has a physique just like this lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Yes @Breda looks like that and that Cnut has never stepped foot inside a gym


That is our untrained look and why would I need to go to a gym? Do I look white to you?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A few footballers could enter the physique class lol







nani and evra








David james















one of the worst players ever! Ade akinibeyi should of stuck to bodybuilding mate haha








Micah Richards


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Any Caucasians @ryda


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> Any Caucasians @ryda


Yeh got Rooney fletcher and carrick in one pic! Giggs is quarter cast so he don't count


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread is definitely getting gayer and gayer, I swear there will be pictures of cocks soon. It's only a matter of time!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ryda said:


> Yeh got Rooney fletcher and carrick in one pic! Giggs is quarter cast so he don't count


Notice they all got their tops on as well... that quarter in Giggs is what allowed him to get his top off


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Some insecure boys on here who spend all their time and money dedicated solely to bodybuilding but are jealous that Nani, who plays for the worlds biggest and best football club and will have only a passing interest in gym/vanity training (hes a mega-rich elite athlete too busy banging supermodels to count his macros) has better abs than them.

'im a bbing geek who spends my life reading scientific journals on training and nutrition and drugs and i can tell you what jay cutler eats for breakfast gram for gram but its not fair Nani has better abs than me its because of his money...'

Blah blah blah pipe down lads


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Who is nani and how has he got his ab bigger than his fooking bicep!?!?!?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Can i also just mention David James has filled out a 6'5 frame very well

even if he is liverpool scum


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who is nani and how has he got his ab bigger than his fooking bicep!?!?!?


A true backhanded compliment but if i was nani id take it as a forehanded one


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> Notice they all got their tops on as well... that quarter in Giggs is what allowed him to get his top off


Haha dem black genes init

Loool


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

King_koop said:


> Stuart Tomlinson, Burton Albion's Goalkeeper is in pretty good shape aswell! Admittedly, its probs a bit easy as a GK.


That guy is a beast. Was watching them play and realised it was the goalie I read about in Muscle and Fitness



foodaddict said:


> Can i also just mention David James has filled out a 6'5 frame very well
> 
> even if he is liverpool scum


Yeh I didn't realise his physique was that good


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> That guy is a beast. Was watching them play and realised it was the goalie I read about in Muscle and Fitness
> 
> Yeh I didn't realise his physique was that good


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

King_koop said:


> View attachment 136391
> View attachment 136390


Great physique. Can't imagine that bulk is wise for a goalie mind you


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

OOw i thought you meant like this


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> OOw i thought you meant like this


Who here would actually have a go on this if it was on a plate? i would!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Who here would actually have a go on this if it was on a plate? i would!


you have ruined the chances of me getting my Macros today


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Who here would actually have a go on this if it was on a plate? i would!


Without a second thought !


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

OP is gay.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jayster said:


> OP is gay.


Lol. Ya think?

Dunno what gave you that idea, he only posts pics of footballers with no tops on and sometimes tiny little hot pants and talks about how awesome they look?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Ya think?
> 
> Dunno what gave you that idea, he only posts pics of footballers with no tops on and sometimes tiny little hot pants and talks about how awesome they look?


Sorry I'm not posting pictures of a certain online supermarket for you to tug one out to!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Sorry I'm not posting pictures of a certain online supermarket for you to tug one out to!


Would be less gay though wouldnt it. Unless it was a picture of a sausage and two meatballs.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Ya think?
> 
> Dunno what gave you that idea, he only posts pics of footballers with no tops on and sometimes tiny little hot pants and talks about how awesome they look?


There's nowt as queer as folk


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would be less gay though wouldnt it. Unless it was a picture of a sausage and two meatballs.


I am starting to think you're a repressed homosexual because you keep saying I am gay-multiple time you've done it. You're not a child so it's not an entirely acceptable insult-and you're not doing it as a joke. I've never mentioned anything of the sort. Have you ever heard of a defence mechanism called projection? Now as we know I am from Doncaster, I believe you are from Rotherham or Barnsley. I do hope the close proximity between our towns is not the reason you keep saying this...


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am starting to think you're a repressed homosexual because you keep saying I am gay-multiple time you've done it. You're not a child so it's not an entirely acceptable insult-and you're not doing it as a joke. I've never mentioned anything of the sort. Have you ever heard of a defence mechanism called projection? Now as we know I am from Doncaster, I believe you are from Rotherham or Barnsley. I do hope the close proximity between our towns is not the reason you keep saying this...


Maybe with the close proximity is the reason he is saying it, maybe he wants to hook up? :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I am starting to think you're a repressed homosexual because you keep saying I am gay-multiple time you've done it. You're not a child so it's not an entirely acceptable insult-and you're not doing it as a joke. I've never mentioned anything of the sort. Have you ever heard of a defence mechanism called projection? Now as we know I am from Doncaster, I believe you are from Rotherham or Barnsley. I do hope the close proximity between our towns is not the reason you keep saying this...


I do say it as a joke its jut you fail to realise it every single time. And why would the fact your from Donny make me want to insult you lol. And before you just mentioned that i had no idea where you was from lol. I dont understand your fascination with footballers bodies when they are skinny, not much muscle, and were on a bodybuilding forum. And everytime you post these threads you get these sort of reactions from many many people. Must be an attention think im not sure?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jayster said:


> Maybe with the close proximity is the reason he is saying it, maybe he wants to hook up? :whistling:


Only if he looked like Ronaldo...... :wub: :wub:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Only if he looked like Ronaldo...... :wub: :wub:


He prob looks like this Ronaldo

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/19/article-2250627-16959909000005DC-956_306x423.jpg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jayster said:


> He prob looks like this Ronaldo
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/19/article-2250627-16959909000005DC-956_306x423.jpg


Lmao.


----------

